# Your Places Police Vehicles!



## xrtn2

Brazil polices


----------



## Jonesy55

I saw an NYPD Crown Victoria on the M6 in Birmingham, UK yesterday!


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I've always wanted to see a Crown Victoria


----------



## nerdly_dood

DanielFigFoz said:


> I've always wanted to see a Crown Victoria


Literally, over 90% of their sales were for use as police cars and taxis. They quit selling to the public and became a fleet-only vehicle in 2008. Come to America, there's an 80% chance the first police car you see will be one (the other 20% is most likely a Dodge Charger, Chevy Impala or some SUV)

There have also been rumors that some police departments like them so much because of their ridiculous reliability that they're stockpiling bunches of them for future use because the factory where they're built is going to be closed this month. Ford's new Police Interceptor (that's what they called the police version) will be based on the Taurus, which is a new design that hasn't had time to prove its reliability (or lack thereof).


----------



## MrAronymous

Dutch Police will from now on use Volkswagen vehicles exclusively.










An Article


----------



## Kenni

One of the most recognizable Police in the world. 


LAPD Car Driving by rocketdogphoto, on Flickr


LAPD squad car by Traumahawk, on Flickr

Dodge Charger

LAPD 2010 Dodge Charger by lapd5150policemotor*, on Flickr

BMW Motorcycle

LAPD Newest Unit 002 BMW Police Motor by lapd5150policemotor*, on Flickr

Harley

LAPD Police Harley Flairing Decal by lapd5150policemotor*, on Flickr


----------



## hussu123

Indian police vehicles


----------

